# Tips for a newbie?



## Chris90 (Jan 10, 2021)

Just bought myself the Sage Smart Grinder Pro, and made a few French presses (pressi?) using some brand from the same place I bought it from.

I've had a bean to cup machine for years, and had el cheapo 'espresso' machine before that, so its taken me this long to start the journey!

Just wanted to know if you guys have any tips for dialling in the grind, what to look out for, and some easy mistakes to avoid?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Assuming you mean grind for French Press? If so - coarse sand consistency. For the best cup - buy freshly roasted beans and keep as much air out of the packet once opened. Oxidation degrades the beans over time so the more you can keep out of the packet the better.

Might want to give a French Press long brew a go. Once made, cover in something to keep the heat in and leave for anything up to 3--40 mins. Coffee will remain surprisingly warm - ideal temp to savour the bean's tasting notes is somewhere between 55-60c or even a tad lower. Surprising how some coffee tastes thin when hot but gains more texture on the palette when drunk cooler.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind as fine as you can before silt causes bitterness/swampy/paracetamol like flavours. Most French press grind recommendations are too coarse.

Steep for as long as you can, before the coffee is too cool to enjoy (& preheat your cup if necessary). I steep for 20min minimum with a small glass press.

Use the James Hoffmann 'no plunge' technique, never let the plunger mesh touch the coffee floating in the brewer.

Before serving, discard the 1st 50-70ml at the surface, this is just oil & silt.

Be careful not to kick up the grounds bed as you get near the end of the pour, it's better to leave some liquid in the brewer, than to end with a silty, bitter cup.


----------



## Chris90 (Jan 10, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Assuming you mean grind for French Press? If so - coarse sand consistency. For the best cup - buy freshly roasted beans and keep as much air out of the packet once opened. Oxidation degrades the beans over time so the more you can keep out of the packet the better.
> 
> Might want to give a French Press long brew a go. Once made, cover in something to keep the heat in and leave for anything up to 3--40 mins. Coffee will remain surprisingly warm - ideal temp to savour the bean's tasting notes is somewhere between 55-60c or even a tad lower. Surprising how some coffee tastes thin when hot but gains more texture on the palette when drunk cooler.


 Some great tips there!

Never heard of the long brew method so definitely going to give that one a go.

In the summer, I do fancy trying a cold brew for those long summer evenings...


----------



## Chris90 (Jan 10, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Grind as fine as you can before silt causes bitterness/swampy/paracetamol like flavours. Most French press grind recommendations are too coarse.
> 
> Steep for as long as you can, before the coffee is too cool to enjoy (& preheat your cup if necessary). I steep for 20min minimum with a small glass press.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you've brought it up, as the Hoffman method is exactly as I prep the coffee at the moment.

When scooping the top layer of grinds/sludge off, do I want to keep as much of the oils as possible? Or is it not as important for French Press?

Being in lockdown does mean I've been able to really hammer the coffee though, as before in the office we had truly terrible percolator coffee!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Oils taste generic, pithy, they're not where 'the flavour' is. Filter coffee has virtually no oils, but plenty of flavour.


----------

